# Holes in Avenatti's latest client's story



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 26, 2018)

From: Daily Wire.

If these parties really happened, it’s difficult to see how the police were never once called, parents were never once alerted, and the FBI, conducting several background checks on Kavanaugh through the years, never once heard tell of it. And the most incredible thing, the most unbelievable thing, the thing that potentially exposes this as a lie or a gross exaggeration, is that the accuser herself kept going back to these drug-fueled rapefests.

There are only three ways to explain this combination of details:

1) It’s not actually true that Kavanaugh and his friends were gang-raping women left and right. The story is completely fabricated.

2) It’s true that there was a lot of sexual contact at these parties, and it’s true that the parties were known for that kind of thing, but the sexual contact was consensual and it happened between people who came to those kinds of parties for that kind of thing.

3) Kavanaugh and his friends really were gang rapists, infamous for sexually brutalizing unsuspecting coeds, but girls kept coming to the parties hoping that they’d be spared.

Innocent people don’t generally attend rape parties over and over again. That just makes no sense. It is far outside the bounds of rational, or believable, human behavior.

Lastly:

*Swetnik graduated high school in 1980. That means she was an adult when she attended these high school gang rape parties. So, she not only went to parties with minors when she was an adult, but she went with the knowledge that violent sex crimes were being committed, and she never contacted the authorities. *


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 26, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> From: Daily Wire.
> 
> If these parties really happened, it’s difficult to see how the police were never once called, parents were never once alerted, and the FBI, conducting several background checks on Kavanaugh through the years, never once heard tell of it. And the most incredible thing, the most unbelievable thing, the thing that potentially exposes this as a lie or a gross exaggeration, is that the accuser herself kept going back to these drug-fueled rapefests.
> 
> ...


So she's a pedophile

Interesting


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 26, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> From: Daily Wire.
> 
> If these parties really happened, it’s difficult to see how the police were never once called, parents were never once alerted, and the FBI, conducting several background checks on Kavanaugh through the years, never once heard tell of it. And the most incredible thing, the most unbelievable thing, the thing that potentially exposes this as a lie or a gross exaggeration, is that the accuser herself kept going back to these drug-fueled rapefests.
> 
> ...



Conspiracy to commit rape is just as serious as the charge itself. And if minors were the victims, which Swetnik indicates they were, and she did not go to the Police, THEN WHY THE HELL WOULD ANYONE LISTEN TO HER NOW!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 26, 2018)

*Already threads on this*


*CLOSED*


----------

